

 Finnish Court Censors Website That Criticizes Censorship - Sami_Lehtinen
http://torrentfreak.com/finnish-court-censors-website-that-criticizes-censorship-130826/

======
Sami_Lehtinen
It's no surprise that some Finnish imageboards using Tor are quite popular.

